# Fertility Information Day - Belfast, Saturday 27 Sept



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Places are limited for this grant aided Information Day - like previous years, we are expecting 150 people to attend!. The day includes:
20 exhibitors including 5 clinics, therapists and related charities
Topics include:- NHS treatment and funding, treatment options, fertility counselling, camera technology, male infertility, donor treatment options and local adoption.
*There will be no press, no photos and your booking details, once issued to I N UK, will be kept confidential!. The venue is private and set in a relaxing, comfortable environment.*

Organised by Infertility Network UK - Book online www.infertilitynetworkuk.com
Only £10.00 per ticket - includes lunch!


----------

